# Want to upgrade my Maglite 5D



## wadamt16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, I would like to upgrade my ten years old Maglite 5D. I'm thinking about having five NiMH D cells, 12 amp-hour. I would like to have high power bulb but I only can think of xenon bulb from Maglite. I would like to have halogen if can, I don't really want to change the bulb socket. I also would like to mod something that you can charge batteries without take them out of flashlight just like Magcharger.

Anyone have idea/suggestion about this?


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 12, 2010)

wadamt16 said:


> Hi, I would like to upgrade my ten years old Maglite 5D. ?


sounds great, there hundreds of possibilities, does it have D as first character of the serial???


> I'm thinking about having five NiMH D cells, 12 amp-hour. I would like to have high power bulb but I only can think of xenon bulb from Maglite. I would like to have halogen if can, I don't really want to change the bulb socket.?


5 cells wont run any half decent bulb, nowadays 5d needs to be really bright to justify its weight and bulk. nowadays small pocket lights make a lot more light than unmodified mag 5d.
you might use rop bulb, wa 111, wa 1185...ect, you'll need a pr to bi pin socket, for some bulbs. but you will need to change your stock plastic reflector for aluminium, and plastic lens to glass, or better yet borosilicate glass, without it you cant really run anything half serious.

for anything really serious you'll need to mod the switch and install aligned bipin socket, made of aluminium, and possibly change to switch itself to deal with higher current, original switch handles 10amps max.

that is if you want to keep it hot wire, for leds there are another hundred ways to mod a mag.


> I also would like to mod something that you can charge batteries without take them out of flashlight just like Magcharger.
> Anyone have idea/suggestion about this?


 
there is a way to install charging port in tailcap, but it has its minuses, the port will have power all the time, short it, or drop in water, and your cells will short. you can install a diode, but you limiting yourself to dumb\timed charger, smart ones need to "see" the battery. however you can add a reed switch to the circuit, but you'll need a magnet every time you charge it.

or you can just buy a magcharger, and be done with it, it'll pbly cost as much as getting new cells, reflector, glass, adapters....ect.

p.s. totaly forgot about mr16 bulbs, i build few mr16 lights, it is cheaper option. 5x26650 cells and 75w mr16 bulb (preferably spot), and glass lens (actually 2 2mm lenes to take up room of reflector), will turn your old mag into "holly sh...t" light


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 12, 2010)

I never understood the 5D mag, in stock form that is. Back in the day when people would run these lights stock I don't understand why anyone would go with a 5D mag when they could just go ahead and get the 6D cell, slightly longer and heavier, but better output and runtime. The 5D seems like the middle child.


----------



## wadamt16 (Aug 12, 2010)

I kinda like to have balanced of light outlet and running time. I never heard of pr to bi pin socket, thanks for tell me about this. I am thinking about have Philips 5761 (6v, 30w, 765 lumen) and 5 x D size NiMH 12000 mah cells That would be 72 watt-hour. 



alpg88 said:


> p.s. totaly forgot about mr16 bulbs, i build few mr16 lights, it is cheaper option. 5x26650 cells and 75w mr16 bulb (preferably spot), and glass lens (actually 2 2mm lenes to take up room of reflector), will turn your old mag into "holly sh...t" light



hmm maybe this is my another option to mod my old flashlight.



ebow86 said:


> I never understood the 5D mag, in stock form that is. Back in the day when people would run these lights stock I don't understand why anyone would go with a 5D mag when they could just go ahead and get the 6D cell, slightly longer and heavier, but better output and runtime. The 5D seems like the middle child.



When I was like 14 or 15, I was going to buy a 6D but the store near my home didn't have 6D so I brought a 5D. Sometimes I wish I could wait another time to get a 6D lol.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 12, 2010)

how come my post is under someone else's name??


----------



## wadamt16 (Aug 12, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> how come my post is under someone else's name??


 
My mistake lol I just fixed it. I am new to forums.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 12, 2010)

wadamt16 said:


> I kinda like to have balanced of light outlet and running time. I never heard of pr to bi pin socket, thanks for tell me about this. I am thinking about have Philips 5761 (6v, 30w, 765 lumen) and 5 x D size NiMH 12000 mah cells That would be 72 watt-hour.
> .


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277235
or
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239973

and 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/284623http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3487203


----------



## wadamt16 (Aug 12, 2010)

OK great! You have link about install charging port in tailcap?


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Aug 12, 2010)

Do this !!!!


----------



## fivemega (Aug 13, 2010)

wadamt16 said:


> I kinda like to have balanced of light outlet and running time. I never heard of pr to bi pin socket, thanks for tell me about this. I am thinking about have Philips 5761 (6v, 30w, 765 lumen) and 5 x D size NiMH 12000 mah cells That would be 72 watt-hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fivemega (Aug 13, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277235
> or
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239973
> 
> and


*Edit third link.*


----------



## lctorana (Aug 13, 2010)

wadamt16 said:


> Hi, I would like to upgrade my ten years old Maglite 5D. I'm thinking about having five NiMH D cells, 12 amp-hour. I would like to have high power bulb but I only can think of xenon bulb from Maglite. I would like to have halogen if can.


Pelican 3854H (24W) or 3854L (11W) will both run at 6V with full bulb life.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 13, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Edit third link.*


 oops, done. 
have no idea how it happened


----------



## carl (Jan 29, 2012)

Some ideas: 

1) A port just ahead of the on-off switch is better. A tailcap hole would cause a water leak path, even if o-rings were used. So a hole through the battery tube, just ahead of the plastic switch assembly, not at the top of the tube where rain could go down it but maybe on the side or bottom. Also, any wiring toward the tailcap can get twisted or caught up in the tailcap spring when unscrewing the tailcap. Not good.

2) The ground wire should be soldered to the nut on the back side of the port inside the tube. The positive wire should go through the switch toward the positive end of the battery pack, thus bypassing the on-off mechanism. 

Any corrections or suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Mag-man (Jan 29, 2012)

I installed a TerraLUX TLE-6EX bulb into my 6-D cell Maglite. It fits in a 5 or 6, D-cell or C-cell Maglite. It can now go head to head with any flashlight, plus it's a better weapon, just in cases. Throw is good for at least 250 yards. That's 2.5 football fields. That distance is about my furthest neighbor's window I can light up at night... It's also the further neighbor I have visual line of sight with. It probably goes a little farther. I highly recommend the TLE-6EX for any 5 or 6 cell old school Maglite. 

Also, you may never have to buy batteries for that flashlight ever again. The 5 or 6 cell batteries are for long term power outages since it will run longer on the same battery set., between 200-300 hours with the LED. And it's also a good mele weapon.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 29, 2012)

wadamt16 said:


> I would like to have high power bulb but I only can think of xenon bulb from Maglite. I would like to have halogen if can.





Mag-guy said:


> I installed a TerraLUX TLE-6EX bulb into my 6-D cell Maglite.



*Extremely good recommendation but won't fit OP's requirement nor incand forums.*


----------



## Mag-man (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, I see... He needed an incandescent and so was in this forum. I thought he had one and that's why he was here. What does OP stand for? I've seen it used a few times around here... Officer protection?


----------



## fivemega (Jan 29, 2012)

Mag-guy said:


> What does OP stand for?



*Original Poster*


----------



## Mag-man (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks. I believe his original requirement was how do I upgrade my 5D while keeping my socket plug. I still stand by my recommendation. He's asking for halogen but I am not sure if he knows there's a very simple plug and play upgrade.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 30, 2012)

Mag-guy said:


> I still stand by my recommendation.



*And I still respect OP's decision.*


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jan 31, 2012)

wadamt16 said:


> I am thinking about have Philips 5761


The Osram 64275 might be another option for you, very slightly higher output than the Phillips 5761 (on paper at least - I can't determine any difference in use on 6 D cells) but a better (IMO) beam pattern due to the axial filament. I'm running mine on a Fivemega PR to bipin adaptor which is beautifully made, and opens up your choice of bulbs.


----------



## wadamt16 (Feb 3, 2012)

I almost forgot about this thread! I just finish with college, I hope will get a job real soon. I got an aluminum reflector and glass lens. I am thinking about getting Pelician 3854H or Osram 64275 with PR to Bi-Pin. I plan to buy more parts after I get a job.

carl, I like your suggestions!

TLE-6EX is a nice led but I don't want to have 140 lumen led in oversized flashlight and my Fenix LD20 has more light output. I just like to have a nice incandescent flashlight.


----------

